# I just discovered this forum. I've been driving less than a month.



## Candycane (Nov 13, 2019)

This forum makes me feel better. Misery loves company I guess. Drivers need to unite.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I like you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Candycane said:


> This forum makes me feel better. Misery loves company I guess. Drivers need to unite.


Are you on antipsychotic medication, most here are Prozac ?. Welcome to UP mental health.



Candycane said:


> This forum makes me feel better. Misery loves company I guess. Drivers need to unite.


Oh ?, Uber's pet likes you ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I like you.


You're supposed to wait until they are hooked with a trophy or 2 before you chase them away. Don't show the video of you and the dog until at least 100 posts.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

@Candycane Don't worry about these guys. My past content contains proof with screenshots that I am one of the best ride share drivers in the business. My Surge Killa videos work as a nice tutorial on how to chase bar close surge and make a killing!

Let me know if you need any help with anything as you start out.

Good luck and Godspeed!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, no need to be miserable man. Between goofing off and joking we try to uplift each other too. ☺


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> @Candycane Don't worry about these guys. My past content contains proof with screenshots that I am one of the best ride share drivers in the business. My Surge Killa videos work as a nice tutorial on how to chase bar close surge and make a killing!
> 
> Let me know if you need any help with anything as you start out.
> 
> Good luck and Godspeed!


If you listen to Ian you'll definitely need a cocktail of antipsychotic medication ?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Welcome to the forum, no need to be miserable man. Between goofing off and joking we try to uplift each other too. ☺


STOP LYING!!! ?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

@peteyvavs was deactivated a long time ago but he keeps coming back because he likes us so much! He's a big joker though. Nicest guy ever in person and wouldn't hurt a fly.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I like you.


If IRM thinks you're cool than I do too


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

We may be snarky and jaded bunch, but there is good information here should one care to look. You want to see true misery? Head over to your local airport TNC lot and strike up a conversation. I imagine the testicular cancer support group from _Fight Club_ is a more chipper bunch than these lot lizards.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I am one of the best ride share drivers in the business.


Only one of the best? Can you post a list of the drivers who are better than you? Might be handy to have for future reference. I'd appreciate it!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> @peteyvavs was deactivated a long time ago but he keeps coming back because he likes us so much! He's a big joker though. Nicest guy ever in person and wouldn't hurt a fly.


I come for the drugs ?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I come for the drugs ?


word


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Only one of the best? Can you post a list of the drivers who are better than you? Might be handy to have for future reference. I'd appreciate it!


I know I'm not on that list, I only take pax's to the cemetery and landfill.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Only one of the best? Can you post a list of the drivers who are better than you? Might be handy to have for future reference. I'd appreciate it!


Come on man it's a general statement. Stop trying to nail me down and make me be specific.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Come on man it's a general statement. Stop trying to nail me down and make me be specific.


I have a response to your statement, but then I'll be banned again from UP ?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I have a response to your statement, but then I'll be banned again from UP ?


Been there


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Been there


? we all know !!!

Ian, seriously how many hours per week do you drive ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> ? we all know !!!
> 
> Ian, seriously how many hours per week do you drive ?


170


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Candycane said:


> This forum makes me feel better. Misery loves company I guess. Drivers need to unite.


You're from NY. Jets? Giants? Bills?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> ? we all know !!!
> 
> Ian, seriously how many hours per week do you drive ?


Not many man, just a few Lyft trips per week since I self-deactivated myself from Uber. Just been kicking it and taking it easy for the holidays but am going to start the Evekeo again on my birthday January 19th and re-activate Uber at that time as well. Stay tuned for unbelievable screenshots of high ratings and high earnings. Also expect my Surge Killing screen recordings to come back in full efizzle. But please allow me to be quiet and somber during this holiday season and remember that thou lord Jesu is the reason for the season. Hosanna in the highest.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> If you listen to Ian you'll definitely need a cocktail of antipsychotic medication ?
> 
> 
> STOP LYING!!! ?





peteyvavs said:


> I know I'm not on that list, I only take pax's to the cemetery and landfill.


Needed a private place to sell your body on the side ? I've heard old ladies with hover rounds are great tippers.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

welcome to uber drivers forum...please deposit 3 dollars for the next 3 minutes.....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Not many man, just a few Lyft trips per week since I self-deactivated myself from Uber. Just been kicking it and taking it easy for the holidays but am going to start the Evekeo again on my birthday January 19th and re-activate Uber at that time as well. Stay tuned for unbelievable screenshots of high ratings and high earnings. Also expect my Surge Killing screen recordings to come back in full efizzle. But please allow me to be quiet and somber during this holiday season and remember that thou lord Jesu is the reason for the season. Hosanna in the highest.
> 
> View attachment 377357
> 
> ...


I'm the lord of the underworld, kneel before me now ?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm the lord of the underworld, kneel before me now ?


The underworld, is that what you call the area under the bleachers where you hang out?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The underworld, is that what you call the area under the bleachers where you hang out?


With hot babes, oppps I forgot that you're a monk ?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

......meanwhile the OP logs off, never to return.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Run for your life......


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

mch said:


> ......meanwhile the OP logs off, never to return.


Can you blame her?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> You're from NY. Jets? Giants? Bills?


You're from NY. Jets? Giants? Bills?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Can you blame her?


we did her a favor...this job is in the death throws of ludicrosity....


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> we did her a favor...this job is in the death throws of ludicrosity....


You drive in Las Vegas? Now I'm gonna go read stories in that forum. We all act our best when we visit that place and not drunk gamblers taking ubers from dispensary to dispensary.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Candycane said:


> This forum makes me feel better. Misery loves company I guess. Drivers need to unite.





Ian Richard Markham said:


> I like you.


@Candycane 
Don't fall for his serial killer charm.
RUN!!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Candycane said:


> This forum makes me feel better.


Welcome. This forum can be entertaining for sure and sometimes helpful.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Don't fall for his serial killer charm.
> RUN!!!!


No I just like how the op tells us simply and honestly how they are feeling right now. It is very special when someone has the gift of sharing how they feel at a moment in time.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> ......meanwhile the OP logs off, never to return.


Shit
Too late. @Ian Richard Markham has struck again.
@Candycane has probably been divided up into 9 separate plastic bags and stored in an abandoned freezer.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

@Ian Richard Markham & @ANThonyBoreDaneCook you guys know each other? ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> It is very special when someone has the gift of sharing how they feel at a moment in time.


Oh dear god!










@Candycane you will be missed


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Shit
> Too late. @Ian Richard Markham has struck again.
> @Candycane has probably been divided up into 9 separate plastic bags and stored in an abandoned freezer.


Just wondering why you need nine bags?

Let's see:

Head
Torso
Arm
Arm
Leg
Leg
Only six bags.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> @Ian Richard Markham & @ANThonyBoreDaneCook you guys know each other? ❤ ❤


I'm hot on his trail. I'm just waiting for him to make a mistake.












Ian Richard Markham said:


> Just wondering why you need nine bags?
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> ...


Ahaa!!!!
Gotcha!!!!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I'm hot on his trail. I'm just waiting for him to make a mistake.
> 
> View attachment 377444
> 
> ...


IRM is the man.

@Ian Richard Markham you have to excuse my buddy. He's cool. He's just from New York. Bunch of savages up there.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mch said:


> IRM is the man.@Ian Richard Markham you have to excuse my buddy. He's cool. He's just from New York. Bunch of savages up there.


Yea it's cool he's not clever or original though.


----------

